# StartLine Sailing Racing Android App



## allene222 (Nov 10, 2007)

Press Release
-----------------------------------
StartLine Sailing Racing Application for Android.

Arrive at the Starting Line on time at speed then continue around the race course with the Waypoint display.

StartLine by L-36.com was created out of the desire for a better race start and my frustration with the solutions that were available. StartLine uses the concept of Target Speed (measured and entered during the prestart) to translate distance to the starting line to time, which is what everyone really wants to see. By using target speed the readings are still valid even if you do a loop to kill time and are heading away from the line.

StartLine was developed on the race course with an emphasis placed on low probability of error through simple easy to see and understand menus. Each display has a function and is not cluttered with other tasks.

Large high contrast displays make the StartLine easy to read under adverse lighting conditions.

Enter the starting time and if the race committee uses GPS time (which most do), there is no need to synchronize to any 5 minute gun, although the time is easily synchronized to any start sequence if required.

Ping the ends of the line then look at the distance and direction feedback to make sure it was done right.

Location readings are made more accurate by interpolation between GPS events and velocity correction of location. These combine to give extremely accurate readings of time to the line.

In addition there are eight starting strategies with a readout of the time to the selected start layline. This allows you to get in position minutes before the start so you do not have to kill time and speed at the last minute if you are early. This also gives you plenty of time to make corrections if you are late.

After the start, the waypoint display gives direction and time to the mark as well as boat speed and heading. Times take into account the course and compensate for the tacking or gybing required to get to the mark. The program allows multiple waypoints organized in multiple files in a very flexible format. Selection and editing or waypoint files are included in latest version.

For more information visit L-36.com and click on the StartLine tab

StartLine is available on Google Play. Search for "StartLine" (one word)

Contact: startline (at) L-36.com
Website: L-36.com

Android™ is a registered trademark of Google Inc.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats a cool ap. I use L-36 for my marine forcast in many instances. I will look into start line


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

allene222 said:


> Press Release
> -----------------------------------
> StartLine Sailing Racing Application for Android.
> 
> ...


If it is not already incorporated, the most useful function I can see would be adding a Tacking Ratio/Start Sequence to establish ones start, a function my Timex Victory watch used to perform before it died.

One sets the "start time" and then near the start establishes a "tacking ratio" by tripping a timer as one crosses the starting line at the reciprocal of the preferred heading at the start, sailing along the reciprocal of the first course line for a time, tacking back toward the start line and tripping the timer again and then sailing ones preferred heading/course at one's best speed for the start and tripping the timer a third time as one reaches the starting line. With this, one has a total time elapsed, time heading away and time heading for the start which are used to establish the taking ratio (e.g. one might sail "away" from the starting line for five minutes and back for seven minutes, hence ones starting run is 5/12ths or 41.67% of the total elapsed time).

With this, near the starting time, when one begins ones final "Starting Sequence", one trips the "Tacking timer" as one crosses the starting line sailing away from the course for the last time before the actual start. Based upon the actual time remaining to the start, the timer sounds a warning a minute or so before the final tack back to the start and then a "tacking signal" when one should make ones tack. With that, one tacks and makes ones best speed back to the starting line and should hit the line at the exact moment of the start assuming the winds remain fairly steady.

For example, if one establishes the 5/12 tacking ratio, above, and one begins ones "Starting Sequence" 8 minutes before the start, as one crosses the stating line one punches the "Start" and sails away from the starting line for 8 x .4167 = 3 min, 20 sec. The "Start Timer" sounds the tacking warning at 2 min 20 secs and then again at 3 min 20 sec. One tacks and sails back to the start at ones best speed and should arrive at the line in 4 min 40 sec or right at the "Start" at ones best speed.

One can do the timing described above with a stopwatch but in a race, it almost requires a dedicated tactician/navigator with that job only and not preoccupied with "driving", trimming, or crew management.

Adding that to your App would be a very worth while effort.


----------



## allene222 (Nov 10, 2007)

svHyLyte said:


> If it is not already incorporated, the most useful function I can see would be adding a Tacking Ratio/Start Sequence to establish ones start, a function my Timex Victory watch used to perform before it died.
> 
> One sets the "start time" and then near the start establishes a "tacking ratio" by tripping a timer as one crosses the starting line at the reciprocal of the preferred heading at the start, sailing along the reciprocal of the first course line for a time, tacking back toward the start line and tripping the timer again and then sailing ones preferred heading/course at one's best speed for the start and tripping the timer a third time as one reaches the starting line. With this, one has a total time elapsed, time heading away and time heading for the start which are used to establish the taking ratio (e.g. one might sail "away" from the starting line for five minutes and back for seven minutes, hence ones starting run is 5/12ths or 41.67% of the total elapsed time).
> 
> ...


With StartLine you don't need to do the tack ratio thing. You have a timer that tells you how long it will take you to get back to the line. No matter where you start from, what traffic you get caught up in, what direction you are going, you can tell when to turn and head back to the line. For example, if you know it takes you 20 seconds to turn your boat and accelerate, just head away from the line until the "time to burn" readout reads 20 seconds, tack, and go for it.

This is the beauty of using the target boat speed rather than actual boat speed and direction that most apps use. If you use actual boat speed and direction and are heading away from the line, these other apps will tell you that it will take forever to get to the line as you can't get there on the course you are on. With StartLine, you enter your target boat speed either manually or automatically and then all times are based on the speed you will be traveling when you head back to the line.

I have tried the tack back technique and other boats always mess it up. That was one of many things I tried before writing StartLine.

Allen


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

allene222 said:


> With StartLine you don't need to do the tack ratio thing. You have a timer that tells you how long it will take you to get back to the line. No matter where you start from, what traffic you get caught up in, what direction you are going, you can tell when to turn and head back to the line. For example, if you know it takes you 20 seconds to turn your boat and accelerate, just head away from the line until the "time to burn" readout reads 20 seconds, tack, and go for it.
> 
> This is the beauty of using the target boat speed rather than actual boat speed and direction that most apps use. If you use actual boat speed and direction and are heading away from the line, these other apps will tell you that it will take forever to get to the line as you can't get there on the course you are on. With StartLine, you enter your target boat speed either manually or automatically and then all times are based on the speed you will be traveling when you head back to the line.
> 
> ...


With all due respect Allen, I suspect you haven't raced much. One rarely sails at "target" boat speeds despite one's best efforts. The tacking ratio described above uses the conditions and speeds on the water in the event.
N'any case, it was merely a suggestion.


----------



## allene222 (Nov 10, 2007)

svHyLyte said:


> With all due respect Allen, I suspect you haven't raced much. One rarely sails at "target" boat speeds despite one's best efforts. The tacking ratio described above uses the conditions and speeds on the water in the event.
> N'any case, it was merely a suggestion.


Perhaps I should not have called it target boat speed as that does have another meaning. What you do is sail toward the line in the pre-start and measure your speed and use that as your target. You are therefore sailing at your target speed. In other words, I am following your suggestion of using the conditions and speeds on the water in the event as the target. Just to be clear, you sail toward the line just as you plan on doing in the race. When you are up to speed you click a button that says "use this as your target" and it is entered. You can adjust it up or down if need be.

Last year we did 17 races. We got two thirds, one second, and the rest first.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

allene222 said:


> Perhaps I should not have called it target boat speed as that does have another meaning. What you do is sail toward the line in the pre-start and measure your speed and use that as your target. You are therefore sailing at your target speed. In other words, I am following your suggestion of using the conditions and speeds on the water in the event as the target. Just to be clear, you sail toward the line just as you plan on doing in the race. When you are up to speed you click a button that says "use this as your target" and it is entered. You can adjust it up or down if need be.
> 
> Last year we did 17 races. We got two thirds, one second, and the rest first.


Ah.. Now that makes perfect sense. Good for you. And good/enviable racing record too. Save for beer can races these daze--where starts count none the less--we don't do it much any more. I got sick of gear busters and sometime unreliable volunteer crew at the last moment that left others in the lurch and overworked. And the food/beer costs...whew! Its astonishing how much 6-7 overworked guys can eat in two daze!

Good luck with your App!


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

This seems to to be a great app to get a perfect start every time assuming that there are no other boats on the starting line at the same time as you. don't see how this is going to help you to get the pin position in a fleet of guys that know how to start and don't really play fair. timing the start is only a small fraction of the skills needed to get a good start. does the APP come with nerves of steel or a big bag of money so you don't have to worry about sticking your boat in there with the big guys that do have big bags of money.
If you can't sail and get a good start then either go practice or sit home on your Android and pretend to race on a video game.
It is called Sailboat racing not Android Racing.
when I go sailing I leave the computers at home.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

overbored said:


> This seems to to be a great app to get a perfect start every time assuming that there are no other boats on the starting line at the same time as you. don't see how this is going to help you to get the pin position in a fleet of guys that know how to start and don't really play fair. timing the start is only a small fraction of the skills needed to get a good start. does the APP come with nerves of steel or a big bag of money so you don't have to worry about sticking you boat in there with the big guys that do have big bags of money.
> If you can't sail and get a good start then either go practice or sit home on you Android and pretend to race on a video game.
> It is called Sailboat racing not Android Racing.
> when I go sailing I leave the computers at home.


Actually, in racing out of the Richmond Yacht Club in San Francisco (we've been members since the 1978) and out of Alamitos Bay Yacht Club in soCal (we were members for 20+years) and more recently here in southwest Florida, I found that being able to hit a starting line at speed most often preferable to screwing around in a gaggle of boats vying, often aggressively and noisily, to make the favored end of the line. And folks often did ask me how we managed to start so well so often despite the fact that we weren't the greatest of racers (of course, I kept my watch in my pocket!). But different ships, different long splices, and if Allene's App helps some, good for them and for him/her, eh?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

allene222 said:


> Press Release
> -----------------------------------
> StartLine Sailing Racing Application for Android.
> 
> ...


Before I click on it, is this App for sale? If so, are you a paying advertiser here? If not, I will have to delete this thread. Sorry.

Brian


----------



## allene222 (Nov 10, 2007)

I am happy to see that we have worked out a cross link agreement and this thread it active again. Here is a photo of StartLine running on a Nexus-One phone.










Some questions came up on the best way to use this app. Looking at this display for an example. You want to do a modified Vanderbilt start. You decide that you want to start 9 seconds from the port pin. You set up by getting your boat near the desired distance from the layline and head away from the line. You adjust your heading to stay 9 seconds from the layline. You know, from a practice run that it takes 15 seconds to gybe and accelerate so when you see the time to burn read 15 seconds you start your gybe and head to the line. This is the start that the winning America's Cup Regatta boats used in the fleet races. They started way away from all the other boats that were all waiting near the line and hit the line at full speed at the gun.

The advantage of this strategy is that you set up well ahead of the start so you can get in position without killing time at the last minute. You arrive at your position on the layline and it doesn't really matter if you are early or late as you will be sailing away from the line until your time is right and in doing so you are still set up perfectly for your desired start. This is just one of many possible strategies, all of which will work.

Allen
L-36.com


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Allen--

I'm glad to see that you and Brian/Sailnet have reached an accommodation. I think your "App" can/will prove very useful to the racing set. Good luck and good racing!

Cheers!


----------



## allene222 (Nov 10, 2007)

For the next week, the pre-release version of StartLine version 2 is on the Google Play store for free download. It will expire in about a week but I would like to invite people to try it and give me feedback on what they want to see included in version 2. The main difference is that more traditional features are included like a distance to the line screen and 5 minute count down timers. The Gun/Sync button does different things depending on what state the timer is in. If you long press it it might do something different than if you just tap it, for example. This allows it to be reset and to have the number of minutes increased before it starts.

The $5 version will be updated with all the pre-release features when everyone's wish list is either incorporated or it is explained that the functionality is already in there.

Thanks to everyone for the support.

Allen
L-36.com


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Kind of agree with both Brian and Overbored. Is this like talking on your cellphone while you're driving? Whether I'm headed to Bermuda or 'round the buoys, if I'm looking at a screen instead of the boats around me any time within three minutes of the start, I'm likely to hit something expensive. If I have crew to tell me what the screen is showing, they could just as easily be sighting the line and warning me about other boats hidden by the jib at the same time. Oh, and think about buying an ad. (Bet the guys on SA aren't so polite.)


----------



## allene222 (Nov 10, 2007)

paulk said:


> Kind of agree with both Brian and Overbored. Is this like talking on your cellphone while you're driving? Whether I'm headed to Bermuda or 'round the buoys, if I'm looking at a screen instead of the boats around me any time within three minutes of the start, I'm likely to hit something expensive. If I have crew to tell me what the screen is showing, they could just as easily be sighting the line and warning me about other boats hidden by the jib at the same time. Oh, and think about buying an ad. (Bet the guys on SA aren't so polite.)


Do you do your starts without a watch? No GPS to help you get to the marks? Obviously no Velocitek or Rock Box Blue.

Personally I find this app very helpful. I mount a tablet in the cabin where I can see it with a quick glance. On a tablet the numbers are 1 inch high and easy to see quickly. I know there are some boats that can use this on a phone hand held but not all. This is a very powerful app for very little money. I think I might raise the price to $49.99 to gain some respect for what this thing can do. This is not a toy.

As far as buying an ad goes, lighten up folks. I can't buy one if the folks at SA don't reply to my request for a quote can I? I put in my request before I made the first post in this thread as I recall.

Perhaps a little background. I worked building electronic test equipment for 21 years. I have a dozen or so patents to show for it. I consider myself something of an expert on test methods. Then I went to a small company where we happened to invent the cable modem. I went from engineering to become the divisions VP/GM. From there I went to a big blue company you all know and love where I was GM of a small operation. I left there and ended up writing the L-36.com web site and keep that up for the sailing community. That is a free site although it does generate a small amount of revenue. It is ranked above many other sailing sites, just above Quantumsails.com for example but nowhere near this site. I have had my boat since 1989 and am presently enjoying some success in our club racing. It is not high stakes racing but we won 85% of our races last year. I tried every racing app I could find at the time and wrote the shortcomings of them in articles on L-36.com for all to see. I did not want to write this app but did because nothing else was acceptable. This one works in race conditions.

I am sure you are a hot shot racer and don't need any help to win every start and if so more power to you. I am trying to help people who could benefit from an app that is more powerful than much of the dedicated equipment out there that costs hundreds of dollars. That said it isn't for everyone.

Allen
L-36.com


----------



## allene222 (Nov 10, 2007)

allene222 said:


> For the next week, the pre-release version of StartLine version 2 is on the Google Play store for free download. It will expire in about a week but I would like to invite people to try it and give me feedback on what they want to see included in version 2. The main difference is that more traditional features are included like a distance to the line screen and 5 minute count down timers. The Gun/Sync button does different things depending on what state the timer is in. If you long press it it might do something different than if you just tap it, for example. This allows it to be reset and to have the number of minutes increased before it starts.
> 
> The $5 version will be updated with all the pre-release features when everyone's wish list is either incorporated or it is explained that the functionality is already in there.
> 
> ...


I released version 3 today. It is a significant upgrade in terms of additional features. I started another thread with details.


----------

